# Pressure to Accept every Ride Request



## Sarita (Jan 24, 2018)

I’m very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I’m an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I’m not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I’m going to miss so many opportunities and that there’s people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

These pax are not your friends, don’t ever think that.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

They would be waiting for a ride even if you were not there. They do not become your responsibility, they become a means for you to make money. Personally I had to get to a point where I realized them needing to get from point a to point b for "X" reason was not my problem.

It's good to have empathy for the customer, but do not become anxious. "You first" is the attitude you should adopt, after all that is why you are driving, is to make money for you... right?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

As far as everything else you said,
set hours for yourself for when you should call it quits.
Do not let a regular fare change that.

A surge yes, but they're as rare as leprechauns.


----------



## Sarita (Jan 24, 2018)

Saltyoldman said:


> These pax are not your friends, don't ever think that.





semi-retired said:


> They would be waiting for a ride even if you were not there. They do not become your responsibility, they become a means for you to make money. Personally I had to get to a point where I realized them needing to get from point a to point b for "X" reason was not my problem.
> 
> It's good to have empathy for the customer, but do not become anxious. "You first" is the attitude you should adopt, after all that is why you are driving, is to make money for you... right?


Im still kindof confused about that. I'm still very new to the app and don't fully understand how to navigate it. When a request pops up I click on it to see how far away it is and somehow I think it accepts the ride and so I feel obligated to head that way. When I click on the request that pops up, am I accepting the ride , ? it feels like I am because it pops up the route to them and says "click to navigate" and so I'm stuck into going. I'm assuming when I click on their name it tells them I'm on my way. How can I see more details about the rider and their location without officially accepting their request ?



Cableguynoe said:


> As far as everything else you said,
> set hours for yourself for when you should call it quits.
> Do not let a regular fare change that.
> 
> A surge yes, but they're as rare as leprechauns.


Ok. Will do!  Gracias.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Sarita said:


> Im still kindof confused about that. I'm still very new to the app and don't fully understand how to navigate it. When a request pops up I click on it to see how far away it is and somehow I think it accepts the ride and so I feel obligated to head that way. When I click on the request that pops up, am I accepting the ride , ? it feels like I am because it pops up the route to them and says "click to navigate" and so I'm stuck into going. I'm assuming when I click on their name it tells them I'm on my way. How can I see more details about the rider and their location without officially accepting their request ?
> 
> Ok. Will do!  Gracias.


When a request pops up and you tap on it you are accepting it.

You should review any relevant info (such as the riders rating, how far away it is and any possible surge) before tapping on it.

If you don't want to accept it then either let it time out or hit the 'no thanks' tab.


----------



## SoCalGal (Nov 26, 2017)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


I've only been driving a couple months now. I reject almost all pools now. And it feels so good. Specially when I get a ping quickly after and it's an UberX.


----------



## Sarita (Jan 24, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> When a request pops up and you tap on it you are accepting it.
> 
> You should review any relevant info (such as the riders rating, how far away it is and any possible surge) before tapping on it.
> 
> If you don't want to accept it then either let it time out or hit the 'no thanks' tab.


What and how do I click to see the riders info and location before accepting it? Sorry for these basic questions but literally just started this week. I'm def. unexperienced In every way and any and all advice will be extremely helpful to me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


Once you've driven 10 minutes to pick a few ungrateful smelly pax holes who go 1.2 miles, complaining you took too long, and leave you with no tip and a lowered rating you'll stop giving a **** about accepting every request.

As far as going offline, if there's still surge in your market, better to miss the base fare rides and go offline and wait for surge.

If not, work when you want. It helps if you don't need the money. If you do, you'll be online way more than you want to anyway.



Sarita said:


> What and how do I click to see the riders info and location before accepting it? Sorry for these basic questions but literally just started this week. I'm def. unexperienced In every way and any and all advice will be extremely helpful to me.


You don't touch anything unless you want to accept it. For now, just let it time out if you're not interested.

You have to figure it out in a few seconds from Uber's crappy map and bad time estimate.


----------



## Sarita (Jan 24, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Once you've driven 10 minutes to pick a few ungrateful smelly pax holes who go 1.2 miles, complaining you took too long, and leave you with no tip and a lowered rating you'll stop giving a **** about accepting every request.
> 
> As far as going offline, if there's still surge in your market, better to miss the base fare rides and go offline and wait for surge.
> 
> ...


That's such sound and concise advice. Thank you so much


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Sarita said:


> What and how do I click to see the riders info and location before accepting it? Sorry for these basic questions but literally just started this week. I'm def. unexperienced In every way and any and all advice will be extremely helpful to me.


It should say the basic info about the ride on the 'ping' screen before you accept or decline the request. You should see the riders rating and how far they are away from you, something like this:








Nowadays there is also a 'no thanks' tab on the screen to decline it, although just letting it time out will also achieve that.

Granted there isn't much time to review this info and weigh it up before making a decision but it should get easier as time goes on.

If you really don't like something about a ride after accepting, then you can cancel it. However Uber is stricter about cancellations than non acceptance. They don't deactivate driver's accounts for acceptance rate but they can for high cancellation rates, therefore it's better to not accept than to accept and then cancel.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Sarita said:


> What and how do I click to see the riders info and location before accepting it? Sorry for these basic questions but literally just started this week. I'm def. unexperienced In every way and any and all advice will be extremely helpful to me.


Hey beautiful.

Can I call you beautiful?

Unfortunately you have to make a quick decision on wether to accept the ride or not before you know any real details.

That's just how it is.

Don't chase surge.

Don't take s#it from pax

And keep updating that picture.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

It's kind of like seeing picture of a guy/girl for 15 seconds while you decide if you want to marry them. Well actually it's not that bad because Uber rides are shorter than (most) marriages.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

We were all new once . . . you don't have to take "any" call you don't want. Ex: you are on the freeway and you get a call, if you don't exit now you'll have to go to the next exit. Now the 5 minute distance has just turned in to 10 or 15.

I was always worried, if I didn't take the call, I wouldn't get another . . . Here's an insider secret . . . there will always be another call. 

In fact the next call (after you cancel or reject a call), generally will be even closer.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Your smart to come here and ask all the questions you have. There is so much info and great advice to be found here. Always take care of yourself first. Learn when to cancel a trip after accepting if you get a bad feeling, Uber and some riders will grind you into the ground you have to learn to stand up for yourself and use Uber. Most of this info is here, some you will only get from experience. Good luck out there!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


Please DO NOT WORRY about accepting rides. Take the ones you want, don't take those you don't. Your Acceptance percentage doesn't matter, Uber can't deactivate you for having a low acceptance rate. You might get some annoying emails from Uber about it, don't even give them a second thought.

There will always be other drivers available to pick up the riders out there that you pass on; you're not responsible for every person in your county who needs a ride.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Dont accept every request! Ignore the notices from uber that try to shame you about this very thing.

Avoid all:
1. Pool rides.
2. Pax with low ratings.
3. Pax who are far away.

And a hot pic would help us advise you better for sure. You are obviously capable!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dropking said:


> And a hot pic would help us advise you better for sure. You are obviously capable!


Thanks Dropking

I wasn't quite ready to ask for a pic from the waist up.

But it's definitely over due with this one.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Did you watch the training video or does Uber not have that any more?

When the application offers you a trip (called a "ping) it should show you the number of minutes it is from you and a map to show you where it is (I wish that they would bring back the street addresses, but they will not). If you can, and, if you can read the map, pull to the side of the street and look quickly, and decide quickly if you think that you can cover it. If you touch it, you got it. If you do not want it, for whatever your reason, either let it time out or touch the "x NO THANKS" button.

You will find out from experience what works for you and what does not.

You are in business to make a profit, not to be a nice person. Be polite, or at least civil, yes, but do not feel any obligation to the users. This is a cut-throat, dog-eat-proverbial-dog business. _*Profit is JOB 1*_. Everything, but everything is secondary to your making a profit. The only thing that you owe any user is a safe ride in a clean vehicle by the most efficient route from Point A to Point B. You owe that user the foregoing ONLY if you accept his request and he actually shows up at your vehicle. Other than that, you have no obligation to any customer. It is not just "to thine own self be true" but "unto thyself first render care and let the other [illegitimate children] wait". Do not forget that you are a human being and you have a life, just as these customers do (although to read half the posts on these Boards, you would think that the customers are neither human nor in possession of a life). You decide if you are working, where you will work and when you will work.

If that is really you in your avatar, you might want to change it. If you post anything negative her about Uber or Lyft, they might figure out who it is and take adverse action.

At any rate, welcome to Uberpeopledotnet.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Don't feel bad about logging off or skipping a ping. Another driver will get it. 

There are certain rides that you are better off skipping. It's different in every area and only experience will tell you which ones. At the same time realize you will be taken out of your area by customers and taking pings in places you've never been to in your life.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


No, this is not normal.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Relax...enjoy the ride...

Let the Uber gods lead you...

If you are lucky...

You will string together...

A nice chain of runs...

It's kinda like...

A big box of candy...

Some are devine...

Some are the pits...8>)

Good luck and play your own game...

Use the search function liberally...

Lots of valuable info herein...8>)

Rakos








PS. Your pic does you well... don't mind the horndogs here...they are harmless...


----------



## Angler72 (Dec 25, 2017)

SoCalGal said:


> I've only been driving a couple months now. I reject almost all pools now. And it feels so good. Specially when I get a ping quickly after and it's an UberX.


Man I know what you mean. Had a pool ping come in at 1:30 am, learned my lesson on that one and denied it only to have an X ping seconds after. Score!


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

If your acceptance is over 50% your not doing it right  lol

I log on and off at the drop of a hat.... For any little thing. Probably about a dozen times in a shift. Also, I let requests go by for almost no reason at all. Sometimes just out of spite. If Uber or Lyft want me to take more rides, they need to pay me more. If they want me to take every ride, they need to give me an actual $1.50 per mile, and $6 minimum fares. Right now my acceptance rate is 37% That's pretty typical for me. It ranges from like 25% to 40%

Oh, another reason I will leave my app on and watch requests go by, is maybe 1 in 50 will be a long ride notification request, of which I will jump on.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

this bears repeating........



Saltyoldman said:


> *These pax are not your friends, don't ever think that.*


say it two times....pause.....repeat......


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


I've been Ubering for 4 years, and I refuse pool rides, my acceptance rate ranges from 75% to 90%, and uber hasn't deactivated me yet. Why would you go offline if you don't want to miss getting rides ? I go offline if I'm in an area I would rather not work in, or if I want to take a break or done with the shift.



Fishchris said:


> View attachment 198129
> If your acceptance is over 50% your not doing it right  lol
> 
> I log on and off at the drop of a hat.... For any little thing. Probably about a dozen times in a shift. Also, I let requests go by for almost no reason at all. Sometimes just out of spite. If Uber or Lyft want me to take more rides, they need to pay me more. If they want me to take every ride, they need to give me an actual $1.50 per mile, and $6 minimum fares. Right now my acceptance rate is 37% That's pretty typical for me. It ranges from like 25% to 40%
> ...


Your choice, but with an acceptance rate that poor, you are, in fact, losing money, but to each his own. Sure, $1.50 would be nice. I used to get it, when I started ( I was getting 80% of $1.90 per mile in 2014 ).


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


Can't answer to your anxiety issues but my acceptance rate tends to fluctuate between 3-15%. Look at it this way. Say you are sitting next to a bar right before bar closing time (1:00 am here in UT) at 12:56 you get a ping for a 1.0X that is 5 mins away. Say they take just under 5 mins to get to you, it's now 1:06 and that location is now surging (usually hits 3.0x+ here) you take your rider on a min fare(70+% are going to be) you've made $3-5 depending on your pricing. By the time you are able to return to your staging location that surge is likely gone already and all you can do is pick up another min fare / no surge ride. If you had waited 7-10 mins to pick up a surge ride instead that exact same ride would be $9-15 minimum. If you are lucky you might even get a longer trip and get significantly more. This entire gig is a game of missed opportunity really. It's all about timing and pre planning where to be and when to make the most $$ for the same ride.


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

When I started out I had similar feelings, I worried about keeping my acceptance rating high. 

I've been doing it just over a few months and in the beginning my acceptance rating was 100%, after a few weeks 90's... then 80's. Right now my acceptance rating is at 53%. About two weeks ago I decided I don't accept pools period, I drive an SUV and it just isn't worth it for me. I used to worry about turning down pools and maybe another ride wouldn't come. It always does though, unless I've driven a PAX out to the middle of nowhere, it happens sometimes. I don't accept anyone rated less than 4.5. You'll find your own rules for what you do and don't accept, you'll get better at taking in all the info and making your decision in the 15 seconds you have.

As others have said what you are experiencing is completely normal for a new driver, experience will change that, and it won't take long. Good luck out there!


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

For me, it's usually pretty easy:
1: If it is a pool ride, I let it time out.
2: Distance. That all depends on where I am at the time. If I am downtown and the ping is 10 minutes away, I will reject it unless it is an XL. If I am out in the sticks and it is a 10 minute drive, I will take it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hey beautiful.
> 
> Can I call you beautiful?
> 
> ...


You really should be in sales. I don't mean that as an insult.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Do yourself a favor... turn on the app, and when a ping comes in, DO NOT ACCEPT IT. Do this from your sofa, if it will help. Don't tap "No Thanks". Just let the ping time out, and use that time to examine the information it contains. Eventually you will develop the muscle memory for your eyes to focus on what's important to YOUR style of TNC driving.

Don't worry about your acceptance rate. It means nothing, even though Uber will send you nasty-grams about it. It benefits THEM if your acceptance rate stays high, but generally not you. In fact, accepting every single ping can end up COSTING you money.

DO be concerned with keeping your cancellation rate low. You can be deactivated for a high rate if it gets too high for too long. The ideal is to shoot for single digits so you have room to cancel without worry when a -be rider is too drunk, too beligerent/rude, or the vibe just isn't right. As another woman, I strongly suggest trusting your instincts here. If something or someone doesn't "feel" right, keep it moving and don't look back. Tell them you just got a text or call about a family emergency and can't take them.

Oh, and drunk college boys can usually be brought to heel by taking a maternal tone with them, whether doting or stern, as appropriate. They miss their moms, even if they'd never admit it, and will respond well.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The only pressure you should feel is making money in a business that's making it hard to do so with saturated markets & low fare (mileage & time) rates.

Another is paying 100% attention and not wrecking your investment car, the rest are pointless worries.

Lyft ruined the only reason I used to care for accepting rides by making unattractive PDB changes that you'll never reach anyway. The ones you can reach, you'll be better off canceling rides (long distance pickups & low rated people) and end up making more by being selective than the extra dollar a ride driving bonus anyway.

Screw acceptance ratings


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

You obviously take this responsibility very seriously and appear to be a very conscientious person. Anxiety in the early stages is very normal. Please keep the following items in mind:

1) acceptance and cancellation rates are reset every 7 days. Don't worry about them unless you get an email warning about consistent low numbers.

2) riders will not be left stranded as there are more than enough drivers to accommodate the requests.

3) listen to Noe's advice and do not worry about missing requests while offline.

4) we are providing rides and are not a 911 service. Be thoughtful & drive safely. There is no need to be in an extreme rush.

Best of luck to you.



Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


----------



## shadowjos (Sep 28, 2017)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


Sarita, this feeling is normal. As you work more you will learn by experience and start to know your limits. Don't be afraid to take a break, find somewhere to have a snack or a soft drink and recharge, even for 10 minutes and then get back on the road. Find the areas that work best for you, streets that you like to drive on, etc.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


>


Oh my gosh, that brought tears to my eyes



1.5xorbust said:


> You really should be in sales. I don't mean that as an insult.


If in person I was the same man I am when I'm behind a monitor, I would own the freakin world.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Relax...enjoy the ride...
> 
> Let the Uber gods lead you...
> 
> ...


LOL loved the fishing for bananas pic...haha


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Oh my gosh, that brought tears to my eyes
> 
> If in person I was the same man I am when I'm behind a monitor, I would own the freakin world.


No doubt in my mind.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Think it's how you are wired. Am a lot like that myself. Even though I read all the great advice on here about not taking trips farther than 10 minutes and letting pings time out if ratings were lower, reading that great advice and feeling/doing it were two different things. Felt like I had to take every trip. Thought I would be rewarded by the Uber Gods somehow. Big BAH HAH on that one! 

Time will take care of that. If you can't do it now, you will be able to after 6 or 8 months. Trust me.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

All good & appropriate advice...I will add: Most riders are nice. Stick w days at first; late night bar scene = more drunk drivers to avoid and obnoxious drunk riders (& occasional puker) Rate your riders accurately most are 5 star BUT if they’re disrespectful rate low & check rude attitude for uber accountability & warn Other drivers. Dont be afraid to tell disrespectful rider to get out of YOUR car & have a plan if/when an a$$hole rider sexually harasses you - React than Report IT. Remember, This is your money, your vehicle, your time etc You’ll either develop a backbone or You’ll quit. Either way don’t take it personal. Dont drive more than 6 months especially if you have a nice car -wear & tear depreciation costs out way earnings. Get a dash cam and tip box (tips are half your earnings) Download favorite music and car dance/karaoke lol Good luck


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Always remember, pax don't know you turned down their ride. It just gets pushed onto the next driver if you don't accept. On there screen, it just says it's searching for a driver. They don't know who you are until you accept, which is just tapping the screen. Don't ever feel guilty. 

Do not worry about acceptance ratings! If you want to waste your time driving 15+ minutes and add to the wear and tear on your car, by all means. If you want to be smart, just let it go and wait for a closer rider.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Sarita said:


> What and how do I click to see the riders info and location before accepting it? Sorry for these basic questions but literally just started this week. I'm def. unexperienced In every way and any and all advice will be extremely helpful to me.


on my phone i just hit the button on the side so i dont see any screen. when a request comes in i hit the home button my phone home screen shows up, and i see the address and when i go to the uber app i'll see the time and mileage


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

This is a Ping - way back machine version

https://uberpeople.net/threads/this-is-a-ping.11913/


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Sarita said:


> Im still kindof confused about that. I'm still very new to the app and don't fully understand how to navigate it. When a request pops up I click on it to see how far away it is and somehow I think it accepts the ride and so I feel obligated to head that way. When I click on the request that pops up, am I accepting the ride , ? it feels like I am because it pops up the route to them and says "click to navigate" and so I'm stuck into going. I'm assuming when I click on their name it tells them I'm on my way. How can I see more details about the rider and their location without officially accepting their request ?
> 
> Ok. Will do!  Gracias.


Don't accept pings longer than 5 mins. 6 mins if it's slow.

If it's navigating u to a busy rush hour street, use the cancel button.

Decline uberpool and line rides. This is stressful enough for an experience driver but a newbie would be hell.


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

Sarita said:


> What and how do I click to see the riders info and location before accepting it? Sorry for these basic questions but literally just started this week. I'm def. unexperienced In every way and any and all advice will be extremely helpful to me.


Come to Miami and I will personally mentor you on how to drive for Uber.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The New Jersey forum has a thread pinned at the top that offer a set of "rules" to use as a guideline to make the most of this gig without making yourself completely nuts. Take a look at them, and adjust as applicable for yourself and your market.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

We are on page 3 of comments and not a single threadshit of the OP...well done UP.N members for collectively taking the high road.

Maybe I missed it but did anyone mention about not accepting long distance pings. Set yourself a limit of how far you will drive to pick up someone.

Mine...8 minutes for X, 10 minutes for XL

Also, if you do Lyft, they will send you emails and texts about missing rides...just laugh at those...the 'Community' is fodder.

BTW Cableguynoe , you never asked me if it was okay to call me beautiful. Hurtful...


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> This is a Ping - way back machine version
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/this-is-a-ping.11913/
> 
> View attachment 198444


I remember those, from back in the days when we used to Uber is a horse and carriage.



Merc7186 said:


> Maybe I missed it but did anyone mention about not accepting long distance pings. Set yourself a limit of how far you will drive to pick up someone.
> 
> Mine...8 minutes for X, 10 minutes for XL


My limit used to be 10 minutes. Uber now pays us extra for long pickups and the threshold in my home market is 10 minutes. Since I now get paid the same rate after 10 minutes, on the way to pax, as I get paid when they're in the car, I no longer see any point for me to stick to that limit.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I remember those, from back in the days when we used to Uber is a horse and carriage.
> 
> My limit used to be 10 minutes. Uber now pays us extra for long pickups and the threshold in my home market is 10 minutes. Since I now get paid the same rate after 10 minutes, on the way to pax, as I get paid when they're in the car, I no longer see any point for me to stick to that limit.


You raise a good point Barclay but I need to check and see if we are getting that here in this market. Not sure if it's one of those features that was going to be rolled out over time.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> My limit used to be 10 minutes. Uber now pays us extra for long pickups and the threshold in my home market is 10 minutes. Since I now get paid the same rate after 10 minutes, on the way to pax, as I get paid when they're in the car, I no longer see any point for me to stick to that limit.


must be nice in Philly we're definitely not getting paid the same rate, its more of a reduced rate but at least its something extra.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


Uber is testing what they can get away with.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


OK there's 3 things you need to keep in mind.

1. your running a business, you need to worry about your financial well being first, if it was truly an emergency they could call 911

2. Accepting every single ping is actually a bad thing. You need to set a reasonable limit of how far you are willing to go to pick someone up for a min trip. Often YOU will be better off waiting for a request that is closer to you than driving 30+ minutes to get to someone. How far you are willing to go is entirely up to you.

3. When you log off you LOG OFF, there's other drivers than you. If you don't take them someone else will.

4.Missing business when your offline?

Last time i checked there was 168 hours a week... at the very least you should be missing half of them. For your sanity you need to not be concerned about what you missed you only need to care about what you actually got.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

rickasmith98 said:


> You raise a good point Barclay but I need to check and see if we are getting that here in this market. Not sure if it's one of those features that was going to be rolled out over time.





paulmsr said:


> must be nice in Philly we're definitely not getting paid the same rate, its more of a reduced rate but at least its something extra.


I think it's available in all US cities but I'm not completely sure. You can check if it's available in your market and what the threshold and rates for long pickups are by going to the partners.uber.com website. Click on the tab at the top left, then click on 'fares'.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberPyro said:


> Can't answer to your anxiety issues but my acceptance rate tends to fluctuate between 3-15%. Look at it this way. Say you are sitting next to a bar right before bar closing time (1:00 am here in UT) at 12:56 you get a ping for a 1.0X that is 5 mins away. Say they take just under 5 mins to get to you, it's now 1:06 and that location is now surging (usually hits 3.0x+ here) you take your rider on a min fare(70+% are going to be) you've made $3-5 depending on your pricing. By the time you are able to return to your staging location that surge is likely gone already and all you can do is pick up another min fare / no surge ride. If you had waited 7-10 mins to pick up a surge ride instead that exact same ride would be $9-15 minimum. If you are lucky you might even get a longer trip and get significantly more. This entire gig is a game of missed opportunity really. It's all about timing and pre planning where to be and when to make the most $$ for the same ride.


So why would you even be signed on at 12:56? Why not just wait until 1:06 and sign on then?


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've been Ubering for 4 years, and I refuse pool rides, my acceptance rate ranges from 75% to 90%, and uber hasn't deactivated me yet. Why would you go offline if you don't want to miss getting rides ? I go offline if I'm in an area I would rather not work in, or if I want to take a break or done with the shift.
> 
> Your choice, but with an acceptance rate that poor, you are, in fact, losing money, but to each his own. Sure, $1.50 would be nice. I used to get it, when I started ( I was getting 80% of $1.90 per mile in 2014 ).


 Honestly, my acceptance rate is that low, due to cherry picking, based on the limited info I have. And honestly, I'm sure that my earnings will be slightly more doing it this way, than if I just blindly, and foolishly accepted every crappy ride Uber sent me.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Two pax. i think that's how many pax it will take who make you wait the full five minutes before you internalize that they are not your friends, should not be given special treatment, and you are there for you, not for them.

Don't feel pressure to do anything. I was two minutes out from a modest surge ride I had accepted back in December and just before getting there I decided I actually wanted to go home instead. I hit cancel and turned around. Didn't feel bad for it at all. they can find somebody else.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

I felt exactly the same way when I first started. As women, I think we have a misguided nurturing thing going on.

My first week I drove to a pickup point which was the center of a very busy bridge. Thinking all the while "OMG, some poor women with two kids, an elderly father and sick dog are stuck on the bridge and they're all going to DIE if I don'tdrive at the speed of light and save them NOW!" Or something along those lines.

I get anxious, too. Best go offline, stop, walk, breathe. Let another driver get the ping. Remember, you're not alone out there. And Uber doesn't pay us enough to risk a stay in the psych ward.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

This post..


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Do yourself a favor... turn on the app, and when a ping comes in, DO NOT ACCEPT IT. Do this from your sofa, if it will help. Don't tap "No Thanks". Just let the ping time out, and use that time to examine the information it contains. Eventually you will develop the muscle memory for your eyes to focus on what's important to YOUR style of TNC driving.
> 
> Don't worry about your acceptance rate. It means nothing, even though Uber will send you nasty-grams about it. It benefits THEM if your acceptance rate stays high, but generally not you. In fact, accepting every single ping can end up COSTING you money.
> 
> ...


You cannot be deactivated for a low acceptance rate. Just researched and learned that this morning! I believe they used to. But then along comes a lawsuit regarding "employees." Which is what we'd be (earning benefits! Terrifies Uber and Lyft) if we HAD to abide by an acceptance threshold. Sure, we'll get nastygrams, but not deactivated.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


1. Have all of your questions written down on a piece of paper.

2. Order an Uber ride. Check drivers profile to see if he had driven a 1,000 rides or more. If not, cancel and re-order another Uber.

3. When he arrives, tell him you are not going any where, you just want to learn from a very experienced driver, you simply tip the man in CASH or pay him by the hour. How much does an Uber driver make per hour in your market? Pay him that much.

4. It is better to talk face-to-face than typing your questions here.

5. So many Uber videos on YouTube, watch them all, you will learn a great deal from other drivers.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Sarita said:


> Im still kindof confused about that. I'm still very new to the app and don't fully understand how to navigate it. When a request pops up I click on it to see how far away it is and somehow I think it accepts the ride and so I feel obligated to head that way. When I click on the request that pops up, am I accepting the ride , ? it feels like I am because it pops up the route to them and says "click to navigate" and so I'm stuck into going. I'm assuming when I click on their name it tells them I'm on my way. How can I see more details about the rider and their location without officially accepting their request ?
> 
> Ok. Will do!  Gracias.


Absolutely do not get caught up in chasing surges. You will not enjoy the job that way.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

And if you EVER get a message in the app or email stating, and I quote: "You are online and not accepting requests". Just do what the rest of us here do and mutter something under your breath such as: Go F___ yourself, or Kiss my A__......or come up with something original that makes you feel good. Profanity is not necessary. The bot messages are meaningless.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


You have good reason to be worried and anxious.
Put yourself in the riders shoes.
They order a car and you are the one who does not accept their request?
How would you feel if you made a request for a car and you were rejected?
You have been dealing with this your whole life and here you have a golden opportunity to make the world a better place but you refuse?
The universe will frown upon you for this.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

YouBeer said:


> You have good reason to be worried and anxious.
> Put yourself in the riders shoes.
> They order a car and you are the one who does not accept their request?
> How would you feel if you made a request for a car and you were rejected?
> ...


Is that Lyfts new message about having a Low Acceptance Rate???


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uber's WANTS have a funny tendency to clash with their drivers' INTERESTS (and NEEDS)


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

As a lady driver, the comment I want to add to this thread is the importance of taking breaks. If you have to, pull up to a gas pump at a well lit gas station. Turn the Uber app off for two or three minutes. Then turn the app back on and drive away. Or find a well lit fast food restaurant or store. Turn off the Uber app and park your car safely. Then take a break. Breaks are very good. Eat a snack or drink some water or a beverage. Read the comments on this thread and filter everything that was said. You will be fine.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

3 pages of y'all chattering away and no Sarita to be found.

Cableguynoe stop running off the new women. Give em at least a few days before you start in on 'em.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> 3 pages of y'all chattering away and no Sarita to be found.
> 
> Cableguynoe stop running off the new women. Give em at least a few days before you start in on 'em.


Sarita had her chance.

But in the end, you have to be more than just a pretty face to roll with this guy.

thatridesharegirl fits the bill


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


...a few strong drinks before you start driving...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> I remember those, from back in the days when we used to Uber is a horse and carriage.
> 
> My limit used to be 10 minutes. Uber now pays us extra for long pickups and the threshold in my home market is 10 minutes. Since I now get paid the same rate after 10 minutes, on the way to pax, as I get paid when they're in the car, I no longer see any point for me to stick to that limit.


If it's a short trip the "extra" gets rolled into the minimum fare. So it only helps if it's not a very short trip. So I will accept those if I'm somewhere where there aren't many pings close by but will call the pax.

90% of the time they understand it makes no sense for me to get them for a short trip. I reassure them if they watch the app they'll see some drivers eventually pop up close by and it will be better for them and the driver. I tell them if they cancel immediately there's no charge. They almost always do.

If they're asses I just don't move and make them cancel. Sometimes I get the cancel fee even then.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> These pax are not your friends, don't ever think that.


Uber is also not your friend. Do as you please. NO ONE associated with Uber / Lyft cares about you. You are the ONLY person who is going to take care of your interests.


----------



## Welsh Shepard (Jan 26, 2018)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


Is this a joke?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


And don't feel bad about cancel/rider-no show... 5 mins uberX or 2 mins pool and you are out of there. (Start rolling 30 secs before timeout).


----------



## PaulaK (Jan 21, 2018)

You need counseling big time.

QUOTE="Sarita, post: 3533604, member: 138156"]I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Sarita said:


> I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride.


You'll never be able to get or satisfy all pings, nor would you want to. People will never be stranded, every city with Uber also has cabs and they can take a cab if there is no uber around ... or they can take a bus or walk. Uber is there to provide people with a more convenient way to travel, but it's definitely not the only way to travel. Uber has been around for less than 5 years, but people have been traveling for 100's of years - so get the ones you can get and want to get and forget the rest. Don't worry, be happy!


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


Take a couple of Valium before going on line


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

lol, TIME will change everything. Life is a teacher.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Syn said:


> So why would you even be signed on at 12:56? Why not just wait until 1:06 and sign on then?


Because in my case I drive for X and Select so I leave my X off most of the time (logged out if you don't do multiple platforms. Once surge gets comparable between the fares I'll start to allow X but the first couple rides are almost always still base/ low surge. Ignore the first 3-4 total then 5 the will usually be in my acceptability range if it is I'll take it. If it's not I'll wait .


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberPyro said:


> Because in my case I drive for X and Select so I leave my X off most of the time (logged out if you don't do multiple platforms. Once surge gets comparable between the fares I'll start to allow X but the first couple rides are almost always still base/ low surge. Ignore the first 3-4 total then 5 the will usually be in my acceptability range if it is I'll take it. If it's not I'll wait .


Same thing here, though I only turn on XL when it's surging (X is always off). One thing to note if driving at night - early nights it's primarily people bar hopping, so I generally don't turn XL (or X in your case) on until the end of the night which generally produces longer trips as people are heading home


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


They are not stranded its another uber around the corner. You'll get used to it. Good luck.


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


You should quit immediately, take a long vacation, and chill out. For .85/mile it isn't worth it, for $200 a day either. Deep Breaths, Relax, there are plenty of drivers if you can't make it!!!!
AAAAAHHHHHHUUUUUMMMM


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


Google "How to use the Uber driver App" you could probably see a video on many other videos regarding uber app questions, good luck,as far as working Uber, give it a try,& see how you like it.have a good day, Happy Ubering,jmo



Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


"how to use the Uber app" by the rideshare guy, good luck,again many other videos on youtube, to help you get around the Uber App,GL, JMO


----------



## Sloven1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


I have some bitconnect tokens I can sell you at deeeep discount!


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Sarita said:


> I'm very new to Uber and so far I feel a lot of pressure and anxiety to accept every single request (and have so far). I'm an anxious person and people pleaser by nature so I'm not really sure , Does it get easier to go offline. I feel so anxious going offline worrying if I'm going to miss so many opportunities and that there's people near me that might be stranded and really need a ride. How do I manage this and is this normal to feel, especially starting out?


Never feel bad not accepting a ride request. Most riders are pleasant people, but a good chunk of riders don't give a shit about you. Uber really doesn't care about you.

Do what works for you. If you are in a surge area and they give one outside of it, don't accept it. You will find out quick that pools suck. I personally never accept them.

Lastly if you get someone to an area you don't want to go, tell the rider you are sorry but I can't take you there. When I still did pools I had a request from the West Loop all the way to Bloomington. I told them no way.


----------

